# Anybody else get screwd on opener?



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Well i had a feild scouted out with around two hundred bird. I knew other people had permission so we decided to hit it up friday night with two rigs, and well thought we would spread the two rigs out and have the prime spot well almost the hole feild. I got to sleep tell three than the fun began. Two diffrent truck came one set one hundred fifty yard from one truck and the other was between us. We talked and said that we were going to be decoying bird and what not so it would be fine. Well lets just say at Five thirty there was six spreads in the feild and there were atleast three truck that came and went. Well the guys didnt keep their word they were taking shot at sixty yard. Wow was i mad what can you do.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MN sucks for hunting. I am ready to quit hunting here.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> MN sucks for hunting. I am ready to quit hunting here.


haha, that just made me laugh, now it is time for bed 2:30 is guna come to quick.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to hunt MN this weekend, but we ended up in one of those situations where the land owner and the land renter weren't on the same page. So we ended up having our plans shut down on us after dark Friday night. We just went fishing instead.

We tried scouting afterwards, found a field with a few birds on it, drove in and asked if we could hunt. The guy told us we were the 5th truck to ask so far that day (it was noon when we asked) and that the people who he did give permission to had asked before the field was even harvested.

After that we got back in the truck and began planning where we would fish the next day. Not even worth the gas money on scouting when permission is handed out to fields in July.

I personally haven't seen enough geese in MN this year to even really understand why we have an early season. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey that sounds typical, remember we need MORE hunters cuz the sport is dying cuz nobody goes anymore with our hectic lifestyle and we have lost root to our past. Get out there and recruit some hunters . What a joke. And I agree that the goose population at least in this area is no where even close to requiring an early season, but I would guess that it is an easy money maker and is ingrained forever geese or no geese. The resource is a secondary consideration in Minnesota.


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Talked to six groups of (seasoned) hunters in MN. All had similar stories, frustrations, and ALL expierenced a reduced goose flight.

As previous posters mentioned- the early goose season in MN is a joke. I haven't went for the past 4 years as I do not enjoy the rat race that occurs.

Heading to Sask in 2 weeks for some real hunting.

Also: As mentioned before on this forum, Minnesota's problem is that we have DNR.

We should have a Game & Fish Department that doesn't spend hundreds of thousands of dollars entertaining conservation officers and other conservation personnel at golf courses and fishing events.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't even imagine setting up with 6 different spreads in a field! That almost souds as bad as how they deer hunt over there. I can't wait till this year when I will have my video camera with to catch the footage of all the guys that set up on the edge of others land and shoot deer off of it.

It is a big state! Spread out!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds just like early goose hunting in Richland and Sargent County.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You now spreading out would make way to much sense for some people. :-?

Last year on opener there was us and one other hunting party with in a 10 mile radius. This year, 6 different groups with in a 5 mile radius. Saw some sky busting. :eyeroll:

Another field had three groups in it. There is no geese here. The farmers are puzzled on why there were some many people with no geese.

The more I hunting MN, the more I think there should be more birds, but there isn't. Why is that? Because there is way to much pressure and way to many greedy people. If there are 2 groups on the water and one group is getting birds and the other isn't the group that does get birds starts sky busting. Or the people set up right next to you. Even though they have the whole other slough to work with. Something needs to change out here. Too bad it won't. Yes I think the early season is need here. This will be the last year I hunt here on opener unless there are more birds.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

These posts sound alot like my last 1 1/2 days down here in SD, there is a decent amount of birds are the SF area but finding a wheat field is next to impossible and then find one with birds in it to set up in the next morning is another thing, then when a guys does find the pervious two getting permission is like pulling teeth! i wish we had the "not posted fair game" access that you guys in ND have, I am always for getting landowner permission as my parents farm and i know that side of the fence to, gonna go out here in a bit and try to find someplace just to set out some decoys :eyeroll:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

For the last few years in MN, I have noticed that the first weekend of early season goose hunting that anybody with a few shells, a flute and a honker chair are out full force. These people shoot a few birds, if that and head back to the cities for the year. It's frustrating, especially when the field you have scouted is tainted on opening day because these people never take full advantage of the field.

However, the weekends following, the hunter numbers get less and less, at least where I hunt. Hunting gets a little more challenging, but the birds are typically still around.

I'm seriously contemplating not hunting on opening weekend anymore and leaving it to the citiots (even though I live there now) it's not like they put a very big dent in the population anyway...at least from what I have observed.

But what am I talking about&#8230;I'll still be out opening day each year.

As far a six groups in a field? I would have left.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

We saw a ton of birds. They just were not working our fields. Opening morning we never heard a shot. Sunday we heard two groups shooting somewhere within a 5 mile radius. The birds just didn't want to be in the fields we had permission for. I felt nice to get out.

Overall I had a great weekend. Of course I didn't have to deal with citiots. I can't imagine hunting like that.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

My dad and his group of hunters (who hunted in MN) harvested 53 birds over the weekend...and he said they did not hear very much shooting around them at all. It is the best opener his group has had in several years.

A friend and I hunted in MN yesterday, we were one bird shy of a two man limit and we didn't hear another shot fired.

MN can have good early goose hunting...I guess it just depends on where your hunting!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

MN has good hunting, if you can get away from the crowds or hunt later in the season. Sat morning I took my 11 yr old son out to a field that I thought we had sole permission for and there were already 2 groups set up on an 80 acre field. We talked with one group, they invited us to hunt with them, we thanked them but went home. Tough for my kid to understand but that is not my kind of hunting. Went out last night, no one around, plenty of birds.  It's opening weekend, just like fishing, you have to deal with it and not get too discouraged.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

YEa its just tough to deal when you camp out. I think minnesota is a great state for early season. After saturday morning the weekend went great. We managed to shot to shot our forty birds. And the one great thing about the weekend we got some bands soo i guess it makes up for the opener.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

ND_duckman said:


> MN can have good early goose hunting...I guess it just depends on where your hunting!!!


I'm pretty sure that's the key. My home area is a tourist trap in the summer and apparently during the early fall as well, because duck opener is more of a circus than early goose, which as I said before was pretty much a joke.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I remember when hunting was fun.. :lol:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the area we hunted (just 2 of us) was feast or famine. either the birds ate up the decoys and guys were done right away, or the birds (mostly which were birds getting busted off roosts) were spooky, decoy shy, and just flew around all day. we wasted 4 hours driving around, scouting a particular land owner's fields which we had permission for, only to find out 1/2 hour before sunset friday night that the landowners son in law, and 5 of his buddies were going to pass shoot the birds as they came off the roost. so we didnt even try to set up on those birds. found a field of my friends that had 30-35 honkers in it friday night, but we watched aimlessly from the spread as those birds started to fly out to us saturday morning only to fall victim to some guys between us and the roost.

we did have a lot of fun shooting pigeons and a 2 man limit of doves to make up for not shooting any geese, and got some good photos of thunderstorms, rainbows, and a nice buck that investigated our decoy spread.

i guess i will try it again saturday morning; hopefully a few less guys will be out, or new birds show up where i have permission.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

We ran into that problem last year for the duck opener too, it happens in northern ontario for the opening week of the rifle season for moose as well. Apparantly its getting a bit crowded in a lot of different areas. We usually manage to make the best of it and find a happy medium with a few of the hunters. The ones that are total arseholes probably only hunt that day and thats why they cause conflict over it. On the bright side, just a couple weeks after the openers and later in the season when the incliment weather arrives, all those guys are gone, the birds are a little wiser and a bit more fun to knock down. I don't like hunting with a crowd, so I try to enjoy the comraderie through the first weeks anticipating when the crowds thin out and the hunters that really enjoy it stick around in the cold, wind and rain..and still love the challenge of it all. And, if you travel a bit out of the way, there is always someplace to hunt where the masses of one day hunters fear to tread.
:fiddle:


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

all i have to say is i had a great weekend here in mn we ended up shooting 18 sat morning and then 10 sunday and 4 this morning thats the best i have done in a long time around here. But i do agree some farmers like to give out alot of permission just cause the geese are eating there crops. But i managed to find one land owner that only gave me permission and there field was holding about 250 friday night so all in all good weekend for me. its sucks when other groups set up in the same fields as you i know but we just have to have a plan B like a field the geese are flying over before they hit that field. Shoot Safe and good luck bow hunting starts this coming weekend so thats what ill be doing this weekend


----------



## icemicky (Sep 9, 2008)

the fair weather hunter , will be gone soon , and the hard core geese will soon be down, get out the long johns and the insulated camo , get into the corn and bean fields ,set up your spread ,let the sleet and snow fall on your blind and in your face ,may your dog get wet and frisky feeling and hearing the sounds of 200 and more geese ,not 5 and 12 , but hundres at a time coming into your decoys .ahh that warm glow when there wings set and its time to kill. 
AMEN :beer:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Amen indeed!! Bring on the incliment weather!!
:bartime:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Crowds? I thought we didn't have enough hunters gotta recruit more-have youth seasons etc. Unbelievable.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Fished over in MN on opening morning....A guy set up 36 or so floaters on one of the main points on the lake. There were fishing boats all around the point....I'm fairly sure he never fired a shot. You've got to wonder.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If he was there first and there are no buildings within 500 feet he was legal.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

You would think that the guy that was hunting the point was set up well before the fishing fools came out. I have hunted for many years and it never fails some fishing fool just can not figure it out. RESPECT THE HUNTER!! I am sure that there was plenty of water for those boats to fish somewhere else but no they must think " I have a $20,000 boat and I am going to wreck this guys day by fishing in front of him and his decoy spread" it sure don't take a rocket scientist to figure out the man never got a shot off. What would you do if someone was out fishing in front of you when you where trying to hunt? Any way went out this weekend and shot em in the lips baby.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who ever is there first has the right away. So if the hunter or fisher (who was there first and can prove it) can call the DNR or cops and they can settle it.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

:homer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

scissorbill said:


> Crowds? I thought we didn't have enough hunters gotta recruit more-have youth seasons etc. Unbelievable.


Would you like to tell that to the kids who are signing up as first time waterfowlers for our Delta chapters youth hunt??

How about contributing a non-sarcastic post for once scissorbill? :eyeroll:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Who ever is there first has the right away. So if the hunter or fisher (who was there first and can prove it) can call the DNR or cops and they can settle it.


A $20,000 boat looks pretty silly with a grapefruit sized hole shot in it somewhere around the waterline. :sniper:


----------



## bird builder (Apr 23, 2008)

You should try hunting in Northern IN if you aren't out asking permission by the 2nd week in July you won't get a field. The other practice is to ask every farmer you see starting to havest a feild if you can hunt it when he done harvesting. The guys that do that have so many fields that they never get to hunt them all and we drive by and see birds and ask and are tuned down.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If someone is dumb enough to set up goose decoys on a main lake in August in MN, they deserve no shots!! And then you talk about shooting a hole in someones boat because they have the gall to be fishing in August?? Good luck with that one. I hope Bubba likes you in prison!!
Now, a jetski, thats a different story!!! :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hole in the boat....How about a shotgun wrapped tightly around the neck!!!!

It doesn't matter what a guy contributes to this site...there are too many of you guys that will argue anything.....

Is the sky blue?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd say its more of a bluish gray with a hint of violet.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> I'd say its more of a bluish gray with a hint of violet.


only on a great goose morning with a threat of drizzle and flurries!

Seriously guys...

Let's let the thread drop off ... noone wants to be forced to lock this

points have been made...

moving along


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Needless to say, I also had a horrible opener. Circumstances weren't the greatest. Going to college in Brainerd, MN I didn't have a chance to scout down in the area I would be hunting on opener. I got down late (10pm) on Friday only to find that there were maybe a couple fields that were even cut. I thought I was completely SOL for Saturday. I ended up not seeing more than 20 birds that morning that were sky high. Tried to call em in but with one caller and a small spread, no luck. I ended up getting having one come in late in the afternoon. I didn't get skunked, but one's nothin to brag about lol :eyeroll:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Northwoods Girl said:


> I didn't get skunked, but one's nothin to brag about lol :eyeroll:


But you still got out and you still got to watch one decoy and you still got to fire your gun. Not sure if your shoulders are still an issue but you did it all on your own. I'd call it a good hunt.


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you.... shoulders are still an issue, just not as much. I still have to ice if I shoot a lot (trap shooting, etc.) It's not as much fun going alone, but it is rewarding to call them in. My last hunt was prob the most rewarding in that respect. I have been working on my calling and me, my bf, and his brother were out and we were running traffic. I was the only caller and remembered the come-back call. I got ten to land in the spread and the others circled about three times and decided to come in in the end. It's very rewarding when you can convince a flock to come in on your own yes


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Northwoods Girl said:


> I was the only caller and remembered the come-back call. It's very rewarding when you can convince a flock to come in on your own yes


Dang right it is. Keep at it killer!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GFY


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That was lame


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

:roll: I have to agree with that... I'm not quite sure how that was appropriate or called for at all. :lame:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Northwoods Girl said:


> :roll: I have to agree with that... I'm not quite sure how that was appropriate or called for at all. :lame:


Don't sweat them boyz...

It is there own little game spilling over from the Supporting Members forum. They race to see who can get the first post at the top of a new page... used to be FPP... now some elitists  use GFY instead.

FPP BFD was their mantra... looks like they are caving back in to the vices of the dark side...


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

R y a n said:


> Don't sweat them boyz...
> 
> It is there own little game spilling over from the Supporting Members forum. They race to see who can get the first post at the top of a new page... used to be FPP... now some elitists  use GFY instead.
> 
> FPP BFD was their mantra... looks like they are caving back in to the vices of the dark side...


Oh I see. Guess so, didn't know if it was some knock at me or what. Or if I wasn't supposed to know what it meant. Thanks for clearin that up for me! :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Become a member and you will know all about it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Become a member and you will know all about it


and you will see you have a lot of support!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:withstupid:


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

How do you become a member?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Give Hustad 10 bucks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think she needs to know where you go to sign up


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's where you can go to get signed up:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/join.php

I'm having my wife Kayte get signed up too...


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

so my opening day wasnt bad got skunked but got the field of my dreams, i got me premission to be the sole user of a 11 acre field that had goose in it all summer, and the field next to it when the corn is taken off so my brother inlaw and his brother inlaw (NO NOT ME) and his father all hunt in the field (but only if they take me) its good to be in a farm county ny and have members of your fire department have fields to use

the 4 of us went out opening day fog and high winds we all said the same thing "I almost just went back to bed, but i wanted to see who was going to show up" so we set up and in the distance we hear them, then nothing so the next thing i know i hear a truck comming from behind us, some guy decided to set up behind us, atop of the hill. i knew the chief told me i was the only one using it so i went to see who it was, i start talking to the guy 200 yards away he is like well this is my field ect... so i inform him i know the owner VERY well as in like i would take a bullet for the man. i told him to get lost he acted like he was going to go dick chaney on me, as he cocked his gun, i pulled mine told him it was already cockend and ready and to think twice, he unloaded and pick up and left, but not before i got a plate number and called 2 peeps my chief, and the local 911 disbatcher lol


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

madmedic32 said:


> lol


I guess I fail to see the humor in that???


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Northwoods Girl said:


> :roll: I have to agree with that... I'm not quite sure how that was appropriate or called for at all. :lame:


If you understood that, your already ahead of the curve,

Sorry to offend you.............. :wink:


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't have nearly as much of an issue getting a field as it sounds like you guys do, but I still got screwed out of a hunt by tresspassers. We got permission for a field with 200 in it and got there early only to find other hunters on it. We talked to them and they said they had permission so we set up kitty corner to them. They had a trailer load of fullbodies and we had 18 dekes, so they sucked all the birds over. Finally had 5 fly 25 yards above us and got 3. They ended up with 15. When we went to thank the land owner for letting us hunt and we mentioned the other hunters she said that they didn't give permission to anyone but us. :******:

We tried to find the guys to get their names and turn them in but they had left already. Very displeasing because it was the last day I got to hunt with my bro before he moved out.


----------



## madmedic32 (Sep 15, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> madmedic32 said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...


the humor is , he ended up getting arrested for truspassing and got a ticket for pulling a gun on me not to mention his hunting license is now pulled


----------



## Northwoods Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

> "USSapperIf you understood that, your already ahead of the curve,
> 
> Sorry to offend you.............. :wink:


Lol, I wasn't going to say anything, but I was so confused as to why you would have posted that :lol: I figured I offended you somehow! :lol:

O and thanks for the link also R y a n!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

NWG

this is the only link you need

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/baitpileballers

Dont actually click on it


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Northwoods Girl said:


> I ended up getting having one come in late in the afternoon. I didn't get skunked, but one's nothin to brag about lol :eyeroll:


Same here. Everytime I think I am going to blaze em up in MN it never happens. Bring on the snow and freezing temps. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

USSapper said:


> GFY


This type of posting should stay in the pile and not out in the general public...along with the LPP's and FPP's as we are the only ones that know what it means.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

God Forgives You


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

"Yes master, yes master, anything for you master......oh, mmmmmhhmmmmm"

Waiting Dane Cook


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------

